
“If they’re knowingly buying something illegal, they can’t get their money back” - lelf
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/10/04/fbi-silk-road-bitcoin-seizure/?utm_campaign=forbestwittersf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
mindcrime
Not everything sold on SR was illegal, and certainly not illegal in all
jurisdictions. Some of these BTC belong to non US citizens anyway, so why
should the US govt. even _think_ they have any particular claim to them?

Oh, right, because the US government thinks it rules the entire world. Never
mind, what was I thinking...

